# Who is the greatest strongman?



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

Who is the greatest strongman of all times? I cast my vote for Bill Kazmaier, JPSigmarson and Jouko Ahola a close 3rd.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Jon-Pall for me.


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Kaz and Sigmarsson for the old-school guys...

Ahola, ver Magnusson & Svend for the late 90's, early noughties

Big Z, Koklyeav, Shaw & Pudz for the most recent

Although Z comes top for me everytime. He may not have won WSM 2011 but he was still the strongest there


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 4, 2011)

Ewen...Rick89

are both cnuts


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Rick89


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Pop Eye


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2012)

Always remember the viking jp sigmarson from being a kid


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

MacUK said:


> Ewen...Rick89
> 
> haha funny sh1t that
> 
> ...


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

k for some reason i managed to reply inside mac's post

but its all there...............


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Magnerson for me, I'll never forget him breaking Nathan Jones arm in an arm wrestling competition.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Me definately lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

1: Jon Pal by a mile - he pushed strongman into homes with his antics and (no ****) good looks and blonde hair

2: Big Z for probably being the strongest all round man ever.

3: The Dominator for his tenacity and commitment and 5 WSM titles (and being a cool name for a pizza base)

Magnus Samuelsson deserves a mention for longevity and for breaking a mans arm while arm wrestling :-O

Bill Kazmier also deserves a mention for being prior to Z unit probably the strongest all round man ever.


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

I would say for static stuff Big Z and Kaz, are the most talked about. I wonder how Kaz would do with today's strongmen, he was before his time and seemed to train a lot of bodybuilding type training. Today's strongmen are giants, the sport is crazy.


----------



## big_skip (Aug 21, 2010)

Jon Pall Sigmarsson and kaz for me, remember watching them when i was a kid always my favourite thing to watch over new year, and still is.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

The big guy on the right...... :thumb:


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

obolix

of asterix and obolix fame

didnt even know his own strength that one


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

without a doubt the greatest of his era and in my view ever, Jon Pall Sigmarsson -guy had it all and he was a competitive bodybuilder


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

IMO as said jon paul

then got to be mariusz without a doubt, guy could sprint with crazy weights faster than most can without! He wasnt statically strong at the start of his career in comparison to others but ended up being a machine in every event he did! No real weaknesses

statically for me- big z, shaw, and kaz come to mind


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Mariusz by a country mile, he was like tiger woods, messi, federer

in strong man, the man to watch!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> Mariusz by a country mile, he was like tiger woods, messi, federer
> 
> in strong man, the man to watch!


shame he didnt stick at it instead of going MMA route

he would of had to really work to keep up with todays standards though IMO


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Z DONE


----------



## Mr_S (Dec 22, 2011)

i gota go with big z, hes won every single major strongman contest, ifsa, wsm, Europe strongest man and won the Arnolds 6 years in a row. holds and has held so many world records through the years, and is deceptively fast people assume cus of his gut hes slow but he could really move


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

IMO there can be only one greatest and that is/was and always will be Kaz.

If you go back and look at the guys feats - in fact I have his workout poundages somewhere...

Ok - genuine as he lists this in a youtube pan curling video:

Just to bore you one last time about how insane Kazmaier is and was this is an example of his typical chest workout when at his peak.

Bear in mind this session was followed the next day by 5 x 5 x 775 on squat and the next day with 3 x 5 x 805 on deadlift plus 2 x 3 with 830.

Bench day was like this:

225lbs x 20

315lbs x 20

405lbs x 20

500lbs x 10

550lbs x 5 reps x 5 sets

465lbs x 2 reps x 4 sets which was a drop down set of 2 narrow, 2 wide, 2 high (neck) and 2 low.

430lbs x 25 reps which was his end of workout flush set.

He did around this time 661 in comp for a max when only 5 others had done 600 once and he did 600 for five reps and 630 for three reps.

Pretty insane the poundages he reels off.

Lets not forget he was banned from WSM when he definitely would have won the competition at least twice more.

Look at Kaz's physique from the late 70's, early 80's the guy was 6ft3 and pushing 330-350lbs and lean!

He was also just a little bit intense competitively!


----------



## Superkweeker (Mar 15, 2012)

in my opinion Pudzian,


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

The Guvnor said:


> IMO there can be only one greatest and that is/was and always will be Kaz.
> 
> If you go back and look at the guys feats - in fact I have his workout poundages somewhere...
> 
> ...


I call BS on those numbers.

There is a vid of him in a powerlfiting meet squatting 385kgs, benching 235kgs and not super easily and deadlifting just under 800lbs - a far cry from benching 250kgs for 5 reps and pulling 365 x 5

He also tried to say Franco was using fake weights when he pulled 800lbs as he was ****ed Franco did it before him.

He was also destroyed in powerlifting by Ed Coan at some 40kg less bodyweight.

Kaz is actually quite well known for being a bit 'loose' with numbers when he speaks - I don't doubt he was a strong man, he wom WSM however the numbers above I do not buy.


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

^^^

I have to agree. I'm a huge Kaz fan and he will always be known as one of the greatest but his numbers werent always believable unfortunately  He was found out at times as well as MattGriff said!

For the true powerhouse the Big Z comes top every time...


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

In David Websters book Kaz apparently bench pressed 300kg, is this true??


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes he did, with a bench shirt on.


----------

